# Some things never change



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

We can safely say that despite the fact that people are living at a face pace in an age of wonders, our natural heritage, such as hunting and fishing in our forests, fields, and streams, and the tremendous recreational facilities which are so essential to the physical and moral good of our people have not been forgotten...

The sportsman has a heritage to safeguard, and to do it effectively, he must like a soldier on guard, never relaxing his vigilance, else he be caught napping, to his everlasting sorrow.

The foundation on which we stand and upon which all our future happy days afield depend is the Fish and Game Fund, the fund to which only those who hunt and fish contribute. Repeated attempts to divert this money have been made by selfish interests, not sportsmen. Even though these destructive measures have been killed time after time, we cannot disregard them as a menace to wildlife interests of New Jersey.

It is unfortunate that those who foster such legislation do no know more about hunting and fishing, not merely from the standpoint of the game bag or the recreation it affords, but from the revenue that enters the coffers of almost every conceivable business and trade in the State, amounting to millions of dollars annually.

The great business, were it taken out of the hands of the sportsman, would be a catastrophe to the people of New Jersey. So it behooves the sportsman and their organizations to brook no political interference and to cooperate with the board of Fish and Game Commissioners [Council] to safeguard the woods, fields and streams and all the wildlife that dwell therein, for all time to come.

Taken from:
The Outdoor Heritage of New Jersey
Compiled by George C Warren, Jr and H.J. Burlington
New Jersey Fish and Game Commission
Published: 1937
--------------------------------------------------------------
Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance


----------

